# *facepalm* More food stuff...



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

So Ember stopped eating dry pretty much. So Mom got some random store-brand canned and she loves it. It seems decent except for "meat by-products" which is unnamed and worries me. Then there is also some Purina One that she likes but the concern again meat by-products. The Rachael Ray tubs look really good but mom doesn't want to buy those for 'price reasons.'

As for kibble ATM we found a bag of Harmony Farms on sale and she bought it(Ember wasn't really eating the Purina One beyond anymore) and mom considered on putting Ember on... get ready for this...

Purina ONE Small Bites. (Not beyond. Uh-oh.) Now, I trust purina one for the most part (I don't believe it actually does contain euth. pets and stuff) but the corn is my big problem. And the meat isn't really too high, either. 

The reason I trust them is when Trigger was a puppy it's what we fed him - I know it's rated 2 stars but he did AMAZING on it and was one of the healthiest dogs I'd ever seen. 

Do you think I should fight for better nutrition (if mom won't buy the Harmony Farms, though it's only one flavor so another allergy concern) or just let her buy normal P1 considering I know my dog was healthy on it?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Sorry i'm in uk so can't help.I'm sure somebody can help


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey, you have to do, what you have to do. Purina was written about years ago, and they have never 'recovered' their good standings. Dogs do fine on it, although it is not a 'premium' food, it won't hurt your dog. Just keep an eye out on his general health.


----------

